
 More than half of OkCupid users like bondage, kink - dalequark
https://theblog.okcupid.com/bdsm-is-more-popular-than-you-think-890de1c634f1
======
ritchiea
Having picked up dating apps and Okcupid recently after ending a 4 year
relationship, my guess is that Okcupid has become particularly friendly to
people seeking BDSM and non-monogamous relationships. I had used it before and
at least anecdotally what I see OKC users looking for is different from
before. A lot of people have moved to swipe dating apps like Tinder and Bumble
where the focus is almost entirely on photographs and not what users write
about themselves. Maybe Okcupid is drawing users into BDSM and other non-
traditional relationships because they can talk about it in their profiles and
potential dates may actually pay attention rather than just swiping.

------
arisAlexis
Clicking on yes i like to be tied up in a 100 questions survey is veeery far
from actually liking it IRL

------
watter
You would have to be to get through all their surveys!

------
Raphmedia
Better hurry up and fire all of them from their work and open source projects!
/s

